# Reel Man, you win at Buckeye?



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure if that was you or not. But if it was great job out on the water. It was hard for me since we were sight fishing mostly. But I did manage to catch 1 that was right at 12 inches. I now have a face to go with your post. I will talk at you at Rocky Fork. Hopefully that was you that won.

Simon


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

It was me. The bite sure was tough! I lost a 4lb plus fish half way to the boat and told my non boater "That just might be $5K swimming away right there." I was fortunate enough to have enough wait to get the win without the big one though. Please introduce yourself at Rocky 
Fork. That is one awesome lake! I can't wait to get back on it. I'm sure we can arrange for a group of the anglers to go to dinner Friday evening.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet show Rob!!! Don't bring your wallet to the next LaDue tournament, we might sink!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Sweet show Rob!!! Don't bring your wallet to the next LaDue tournament, we might sink!


We might sink anyway Jeff if you don't find all those leaks in that new boat of yours. Time for us to go to work though and put a hurtin on Reel Boy and his partner. So far its team Parma and Reel Man 1 Reel Boy and Jeff 0


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Team OGF, right? I gotta get me one of those stickers for the old girl.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Team OGF, right? I gotta get me one of those stickers for the old girl.


Better get her pimped out. I hear Zach and Jeff will have their stereo at the next event. We need to decide on the side bet for qualifier #2.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Great job Reelman! Zac is sharpening his hooks now...!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Way to go Reelman!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Reelman !I saw you heading up 71 Saturday evening while my partner and I were coming home from Pleasant Hill. I am starting to wonder about you N.E. guys. Looks like you are taking a liking to Buckeye the last couple years. Didn't Jon win on the non boater side last season? You guys are awesome !


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess fishing against the likes of Nip every tournament hones your skillz. i bet going to buckey is a relief! WTG ROBBIE


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Guess I was confused. I thought you were at Rocky Fork. Anyway Congrats on your win! Yep, Buckeye is a sweet lake!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Which guy is reelman in the picture?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL! Whats left of him is on the left. Maybe reel-skinny if ya keep that up!


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

You did a great job NOT getting into the "sight fishing" I along with others blew it. I need some OGFers carma...I got DQ for a bonehead move at my first one , I blanked :S the second  My son Troy (13yr old) said is going to start fishing with Reelman, Reelady, Nip or anyone that can help him with his career...He said sorry dad, but "I have to bust a move"..lol..I'm too young to drive so I have to make a change... 
Watch out for Reelman!!! The guy is HOT, HOT ,HOT. Way to go Rob!!!


----------



## bkmagnum (Jun 12, 2006)

Am I reading that someone fished a tourney at Buckeye? I have a tourney this weekend there and have never fished it. Any advise? THANKS!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the congratulations everyone. Bkmagnum- I shared some specific information with a friend of mine fishing the same tourney but I will share the same general information with you that I shared on stage after the event. Parts of Buckeye Lake are extremely clear. Break out your fluorcarbon line. It should be apparent what brand I use if you look at my tourney shirt. I fish some pretty nasty stuff at times and I have had the same Gamma Edge on my reel since last July. I really should have changed prior to the tourney but lucky for me it is abrasion resistent. The fluorcarbon was important for more then one reason. The bite was so light that it was unbelievable. With out the invisibility of the line I may never had gotten the bites but without the sensitivity of the line I never would have felt them anyway. If you end up fishing any of the areas that I did you won't get away with braid. I used one bait to catch all my fish but different colors based upon the conditions. Watermelon Red Flake Lake Fork Crawtubes in the sun and Black Neon Crawtubes when there was cloud cover. I've only been bass fishing for 3 years but believe it or not my first bass caught in a lake was on a green pumpkin crawtube so it has become one of my go to baits. Here's a link to them if you aren't familiar with what they are. http://www.lftlures.com/catalog/57b1f6a6-8cb3-43fa-b204-41bbc6a003af.aspx The colors I mentioned are on the page. I reeled these baits as slow as I could stand to reel through ditches and past ambush points. If it weren't a tourney I probably would have fallen asleep. Good luck in the Federation Tourney down there. I'll be checking the results to see how everyone does. Be sure to shoot me a private message after the event and let me know how you make out.


Louie, the next event is on Rocky Fork the end of May. I know you already know after I was there last year for a couple of days that that lake became one of my favorite lakes in the state of Ohio. I'm hoping to locate some of those big fish I know live there and go for two in a row! There is a reason they call it fishing and not catching though isn't there?

Johnboy- That Nip just brings out the best in all of us doesn't he! 

Walt- Better tell you're boy to stick it out with you. Every dog has his day. That one just happened to be mine and the next time just might be yours! See you at the Madness this weekend. Should I give you a wake up reminder call?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great job Rob!!! I think we should have a reunion get together at WB soon, even if it is for some crappie filets


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

You're on Bill. Of course The Lakes Trail has an open there on May 10th


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Rob Rocky is my home lake the bass are on the bed , Caught a 7.2 three weeks ago and last week caught a 6.19 both on crankbaits but I think a tube or jig would be the way to go now. It took over 17 pounds to win last week 5 bass limit


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

bass said:


> Rob Rocky is my home lake the bass are on the bed , Caught a 7.2 three weeks ago and last week caught a 6.19 both on crankbaits but I think a tube or jig would be the way to go now. It took over 17 pounds to win last week 5 bass limit


That sounds about right from what I saw last year around the end of April. Those are phenominal fish you caught. That lake has some real pigs in it! We will be there the end of May so I think a guy will be able to catch them just about anyway he wants to. The key is going to be finding those big bites like you did. If you're in the area swing by our weigh-in on the 31st. It will probably start 2:30-3:00.


----------

